# House Rabbits



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
ON behalf of my daughter 
We have just come back from pets at home and she has fallen for the house rabbits , but after just stroking the one she wanted her eyes where sore and she was sneezing so we think it was the fur , so are some rabbits fur better if you have an allergy .
if so which ones 

The house one she liked was female £136 but it had been returned to the shop as they said it was nasty so the shop had her spayed she is now 6 months old 
and was fine with us she asked if they would reduce her they said yes , so if you take off the cost of spaying a good deal but not if she is allergic


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

could you not ask pets at home to keep her and visit her a few more times?


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes we are going back in the morning to check it out but I just wondered if there were other breeds of rabbits ie if the coat was shorter like the rex


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Rabbits coats can be very floaty and do tend to irratae if your not good with fur, i have had a few different breeds of animal and im fine with all but my rabbit use to make my eyes very itchy. Had to make sure i washed my hands well after handling him.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi, 

I noticed you are in Cheshire...Preston [email protected] have a beautiful house rabbit in the adoption centre...maybe you could give them a call if you want one that is not "nasty".


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Domoniques said:


> Hi
> ON behalf of my daughter
> We have just come back from pets at home and she has fallen for the house rabbits , but after just stroking the one she wanted her eyes where sore and she was sneezing so we think it was the fur , so are some rabbits fur better if you have an allergy .
> if so which ones
> ...


 £136!.....i got a house rabbit and it only cost me £12!..........and i litter trained him and it doesnt chew when its out..


It maybe the sawdust that your daughter is having a reaction to not the rabbit..i dont like sawdust i sneeze when i use it..my rabbit has is own soft bed or a blanket wich he loves to snuggle into.

I would think twice before you go ahead and pay for the rabbit.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

£136 is a ridiculous amount of money!! 

Also, rabbits dont make good pets for children - especially the large breed as i assume this is why its so expensive!? There are vaccination costs on top of that plus a good pellet food, hay/straw, fresh veg and toys.

I wouldnt rush into buying the rabbit just yet, if your daughter turns out to be allergic then you'll only have to return the rabbit to [email protected] and this is unfair on the poor bun.

I would visit your local rescue centre and let your daughter pet the rabbits there, you can determine then if she is allergic without committing to buy a rabbit.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Do agree rabbits arent a good choice for a childs pet. Why not try guinea pigs there more a handling size. You can expect to pay around 15 to 20 pounds per animal. IF YOU BY FROM A BREEDER. sOME ADDS LET THEM GO FOR AROUND 8 QUID. They also dont require injections etc that a rabbit does. I would suggest using hay for them saw dust is kown to cause probs with the respitory system. If you want something to soak up the urine you can use wood chippings there not so dusty.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
sorry my daughter is aged 30 the rabbit is for her she is home all day .lol she is lucky enough to have a husband who never says no to her and he is only home 8 weeks a year .


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi. That's alot of money for a Rabbit... mine cost me £25, she was an English Spotted, and a house bunny. 

Did the Rabbit have any hay to eat? I used to think I was allergic to my Rabbit - then found out it was infact the hay! Everytime I'd pick her up, or if I gave her hay, my eyes would start going red and itchy and I'd sneeze like mad... in the end, I had to get someone else to give her the hay, and I was fine, lol.

Hope it works out for you. x


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

I would never buy an animal from PAH my two guinea pigs died with a viral infection.

The manager said oh that happens all the time pic some more.

AFter i had sat up all night feeding them with a syringe.

Look for a normal size rabbit from a breeder. Giant rabbits need a lot of extra things than normal house bunnies do.

Also shee needs to think of bunny proofing house big time as they get into and over everything!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

£136 sounds like a giant rabbit to me???? Your daughter would be able to pick a bunny like that up for much longer they grow to the size of a medium dog!! There are over 33,000 buns in rescues wanting homes, pets at home partly the cause of this, they are useless and have loads of bunnies coming back into the adoption center after a few months because they fight and are 'aggressive' due to not being neutered or because people impulse buy then cant be bothered to send them back when they are bored, its not fair on the buns i would avoid them if i was you and certainly would not pay for a bun. If you rescue you just give them an adoption fee to help cover neutering and vaccinations.

Allergy wise if its a house bun id be careful, she may find rex's coat easier to tolerate but its a worry. Have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre and find your local rescue they may be able to help.


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

£136 is a rediculous price for a rabbit. i bought a french lop wich is a giant rabbit from a breeder near preston for £35 and that included a weeks supply of food, redigrass and treats, but she gave me so much its lasted nearly a month sofar. any rabbit can be a house rabbit, and for the most part im finding litter training him relatively easy with only a few accidents now. dont buy a rabbit from a pet shop you're only going to be ripped off and so many people have had problems with sickly rabbits from pet shops.

i use a recycled paper based litter for his trays and cage tho he only goes in his cage to eat and do his buisiness. it doesnt throw up any dust so if the alergy is to the sawdust, she should be fine with that


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I sell French lop rabbits for £35.
Pets at home are crooks for charging this money for a rabbit.
I questioned the manager of our local store about how they could warrant that price and he shrugged and said well people pay it.

Please look up a reputable breeder of large breeds and buy one from them.
At least you know the real age of the rabbit you are buying and the parentage too.

Lining the pockets of Pets at Home is mad.


----------



## AmyPellegrin (Feb 19, 2009)

If she is allergic to there fur when you get the rabbit brush it every day to remove dead hair. My rabbits used to loose a lot of hair but now we groom them everyday they are fine.


----------



## rabbitsview (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Just a suggestion, is your daughter allergic to hay? I have a house rabbit and have terrible allergies. As long as I wash my hands when I handle my rabbit and keep a towel around for when I hold and cuddle with him I do ok. I usually only have sever trouble when I handle their hay. Animal lover and asthmatic is not a fun mix but I couldn't live without my bunny.

Try visiting a humane society a couple times. They let you sit with the rabbits as long as you want. You could even volunteer to sit and play with them maybe clean a cage or too to find out if your daughter can handle it. Then you will know how sever her reaction is and if a different rabbit breed is better for her. The cost is minimal at the humane society and they are fixed and health of the rabbit has been checked. Plus you are saving a life that will give back for years to come.

Trust me. Humane society is the way to go if not check out the House rabbit society website. They have alot of rabbits for adoption and they are in homes that you could go visit them to make sure this is the right move for you and your daughter.

Check them out at:

House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

their are LOADS of rabbits in rescue centres - why don't you contact your local rescue center instead!
some are also spayed as well!
sadly many of them are destroyed everyday - so you would be saving a life instead!


----------



## Ange17 (Jan 28, 2010)

£136? My rabbit was from a newpaper ad and cost £20 with 4 1/2 foot double tier hutch! with hiring a delivery van was only £40 

I'd make sure what your daughter is allergic to then look around. As suggested, rescues are the best places to start as there are many rabbits needing homes.


Good luck :smile5:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

posted by mistake this is an old thread!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ange17 said:


> £136? My rabbit was from a newpaper ad and cost £20 with 4 1/2 foot double tier hutch! with hiring a delivery van was only £40
> 
> I'd make sure what your daughter is allergic to then look around. As suggested, rescues are the best places to start as there are many rabbits needing homes.
> 
> Good luck :smile5:


You shouldnt be keeping a bun in a 4ft hutch anyway


----------



## Ange17 (Jan 28, 2010)

crofty said:


> You shouldnt be keeping a bun in a 4ft hutch anyway


Whoops didn't notice the date. :blush2:

No, I'm not, I brought him with a 4 1/2 foot double tier hutch, but he is a house rabbit with a 9 foot run for summer. Using the hutch, with a run for my guinea pigs in summer, it's empty at the mo!


----------

